# ringworms



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

Somebody In our household has ringworm and I was wondering if it can be spread to my birds? Should I take my bird to the vet


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I tried to search for info on ringworm and birds. I couldn't find a lot but what I found said that ringworm is actually a fungus and there was a case of a bird getting ringworm. It doesn't seem to be very common but I don't think I would let the person with ringworm handle the birds until it's cleared up. Hopefully, others here may know more. You can always call your vet and ask to be safe.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah, don't let him/her handle the bird. I don't let anybody sick near my birds


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

I ty we toke my son to the doctor and it wanst ringworms anyways.


----------

